

Is a personal touch more effective than about.me and profile.io? - dorkitude
http://dorkitude.com/

======
addumbp
I think it's kind of like with resumes and business cards. If you use a
template, it's less you. If you design it yourself, it might not look as
clean. Personally, I always go for the personal touch, see addumb.com lulz.

------
dorkitude
I replaced my auto-forwarder to about.me (and later profile.io) with this
little piece of self-aggrandizing marketing. It took basically no time, and it
feels better to me, but I'd like an outside opinion

